# cervical caps and homemade spermicide



## virgomama (May 23, 2002)

After much experimentation, I have hit upon cervical caps as my only birth control option (besides condoms, which, let's face it, aren't the greatest!). But my problem is that I simply can't use spermicidal jelly. It might as well be called "Yeast Infection in 3 Minutes or Less Jelly", because that's what happens to me. Anyway, so my naturopath gave me a recipe for homemade spermicide (happy to provide the recipe if anyone is interested), and I'm wondering if anyone else has used it was any success. Or alternately, if anyone out there uses the cervical cap without spermicide at all. I'm leaning towards that, but don't want to take too many risks. Getting pregnant now wouldn't be the end of the world, but dp and I would like to wait a year at least ideally.

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## guestmama9907 (Nov 24, 2003)

My midwife told me that you could mix up a bit of lemon juice and aloe and store it in the refridgerator to use as a spermacide. I have never tried this but she said it would work. She said you really need to use something, not just use the cap dry because it wouldn't have as good of a suction and barrier as it will when there is something on it. HTH.


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm on bcp and taking some long-term antibiotics to treat some reoccuring UTIs. I've done a lot of research on the issue and what I've found from reading actual studies instead of just webmd.com kind of sites is that while most doctors have to tell you to use a second method, there really isn't any proof or even conclusive evidence that antibiotics cause bcps not to work except with certain ones. However, just to be use, DH is pulling out. However, there are some times when he doesn't and I've been putting in a tea tree oil suppository (the kind I use to treat yeast infections). We figure it might at least help because the tea tree oil content is very high and it's antibacterial, etc.


----------



## mblendley (Dec 31, 2003)

I would like to have the recipe for the homemade spermicide. I wonder if it would work with a diaphragm.







Any one tried this yet?







: I too get a yeast infection using spermicide and I am going to nursing school right now and would like to wait to have another







so I am using spermicide with a diaphragm







and I HATE IT.

Thanks, BRANDY


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

I think you might want to look into some fertility awareness planning as an addition to the cervical and a homemade spermicide. In addition to the possible failure rate of any homemade spermicide, the cervical cap is less efffective in women that have had several children b/c the cap has to be held into place not only by the suction of the cap to the cervix, but by the musculature of the upper vaginal vault. If that is "lax" (as in some of us who have had a few kids) it can slide around during intercourse and be less effective. This is from the info I found out *after* I conceived my 5th while using a cervical cap (with spermicide!) religiously.


----------



## virgomama (May 23, 2002)

Thank you for all the replies and advice, it is much appreciated!

So far I'm loving the cervical cap, especially the convenience of being able to leave it in for 24-48 hours at a time. Very nice.









Mom2six--I'm hearing you loud and clear sister! I'm definitely using fertility awareness in conjunction with the cap because of its failure rate. I feel pretty good about it because I've only got one child who is almost 3, and my midwife said I was a really good fit with the cap. I check it before and after sex, and I always have good suction. So far so good!

Here's the recipe for the spermicide for those who were interested:
1 cup water
1 tsp fresh lemon juice
5 tsp table salt
10 tsp cornstarch
10 tsp glycerine

preparation: into a double boiler put water, lemon juice, and salt and stir until the salt has completely dissolved. add cornstarch and stir into liquid. place over heat (i didn't use the double boiler, i just put it in a pan directly on the stove and it worked fine). stir occasionally until mixture thickens completely. remove from heat and add glycerine. stir vigorously and continuously until glycerine is thoroughly mixed into compound. place in tightly sealed container and use as needed. any amount of the compound which will not be used in one month's time should be refrigerated. (i'm storing mine in the refrigerator regardless. call me paranoid, but i'd rather be sure it doesn't go bad!)

by the way, the recipe is from a book called "Contraception Naturally" by Dr. Francis J. Trapani, D.C. I haven't seen the book, but I'm planning to find it.

Thanks mamas!


----------



## Tamar Harrington (May 16, 2017)

I have been thinking of making this spermicide. I was wondering: has it worked well for you? How much does one recipe make? How much do you use each time you use the cervical cap?


----------

